# Article about kayak fishing I contributed to. Good for the beginner



## Va_yakfisherman (Feb 14, 2003)

For those of you that are interested, here is an article I contributed and had forgotten all about. It just came out and its a nice read. Kraig Troxell wrote it. Its in a new mag called Mid Atlantic Paddling and Outdoors. Here is the email Kraig sent me:

Darrell, after much delay and a name change in the magazine we are ready to proceed with the now titled Mid-Atlantic Paddling & Outdoors. I have attached a link to the article in which you generously donated your time in assisting me with. http://gopaddling.us/online/offthehook/august05
We are working on an online edition of the magazine at the present time and hope to have a magazine out this fall. Please take some time to review the article, which is not available to the general public yet, and let me know if appears accurate. Thanks again for all of your efforts. Give it a few minutes and read it of you care to. Tight lines!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Excellent article.... just read it.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

...thanks


----------

